# Bosch Colt



## dec9023 (Dec 1, 2008)

OK you guys. I listened to all of you and then did my research . When my Colt was delivered , my wife answered the door .It was FED X . OH OH ! I thought ! She asked " what's this ????? It's a good thing I'm a quick thinker . I said " oh , it's just the repair parts I orded for the drill press ". As I skurried into the garage. The box was white with BOCH in big RED letters all over it . I got a great buy though . The variable speed model with the kit form CPO ( reconditioned ) for 75 bucks . I couldn't pass it up . I haven't tried it yet , but I havent tried my other Skill 1810 yet either . just an FYI 
The Skil 1810, thru the 1825 both the fixed base #200 and the plunge base # 100 are all interchangeable .


----------

